# My Cobalt Blue Lobsters



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

I just got them 4 days ago so they are not that blue yet but they are eating and settling in nicely. I really love these guys. They eat EVERYTHING. I got them off KIJIJI for only $5 each, great deal. They are eventually going into a species only 75 gallon tank.


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

Nice! I alway thought lobsters were pretty


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

Very nice! Lobsters for me are defiantly a "someday" thing. Someday when I move out and get a house of my own... Yours look beautiful, even right now. I can just imagine how they will look in full color!


----------



## petlovingfreak (May 8, 2009)

I had some for a while, they were very bright blue, very beautiful, but than they just up and died for no reason at different times, so idk.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

There's large ones of these around the city I live by, I want to get one but a 9" lobster with a pair of huge hammers might now agree with a stingray. I was thinking I should get one and put it in a tank with a few menorambo cichlids.


----------



## petlovingfreak (May 8, 2009)

That's one problem I had, the crayfish made a feast of some of my fish in our old community aquarium.


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

Thanks Matt.



> Very nice! Lobsters for me are defiantly a "someday" thing. Someday when I move out and get a house of my own... Yours look beautiful, even right now. I can just imagine how they will look in full color!


Thank you, they are pretty. I just can't wait to see them get more and more bl;ue, it's exciting. I will keep you updated on the progress. Well hopefully you do get them when you move out, they are so interesting, I could watch them for hours.



> I had some for a while, they were very bright blue, very beautiful, but than they just up and died for no reason at different times, so idk.


That's too bad, I read they only live about 5 years. 



> There's large ones of these around the city I live by, I want to get one but a 9" lobster with a pair of huge hammers might now agree with a stingray. I was thinking I should get one and put it in a tank with a few menorambo cichlids.


If you do put some hiding spots in their for him.



> That's one problem I had, the crayfish made a feast of some of my fish in our old community aquarium.


Well the first night here they ate an algae eater. lol So they are in the tank alone.


----------



## The.FL.Keys (Apr 5, 2011)

Truly a beautiful species, I bought one, nearly five years ago at Riviera Reef in Bullhead City, AZ. One cost me around forty dollars, you definitely scored a great deal. The species I bought was a Procambarus alleni...I believe their common name is the Cobalt Blue Lobster. Anyway, they are found naturally in the Everglades, and have been reported at the upper portions of the Keys as well.


----------



## konstargirl (Dec 2, 2009)

he lobsters are adorable.  Do you still have them.


----------

